# gnome 2 + systemd :applicazioni non si aprono

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti!

stavolta ho proprio bisogno del vostro paziente e capace aiuto per risolvere un problemino...

installo gnome 2 full con systemd e va tutto bene fino al login. attivo i soliti servizi, dhcpcd etc.

poi dopo aver dato startx (non uso xdm), compare lo sfondo di default ma le applicazioni non si vogliono proprio aprire.

i menu` a tendina non scendono eccetto quelli di preferenze e amministrazione e le finestre si aprono con una lentezza estrema.

non riesco nemmeno ad aprire un terminale.

l'unica via per riparare qualcosa e` andare in chroot, ma cosa?

avete qualche idea a proposito? il problema e` l'ambiente grafico oppure non ho attivato qualche servizio di systemd? uso i driver proprietari nvidia come mio solito. l'installazione e` su ssd drive e devo dire che l'avvio fila davvero.

vi ringrazio in anticipo! spero sia utile anche ad altri questa questione  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

ma sei sicuro che

gnome2 sia fatto per funzionare con systemd?

utilizzi il comando corretto per avviare la sessione gnome in .xinitrc?

Inoltre il file ~/.xsession-errors riporta errori significativi?

----------

## tornadomig

grazie infinite del sostegno, onip!

con gnome-light l'environment ha funzionato. dopo l'upgrade a gnome full mi ha dato il problema descritto.

io ho solo collocato 

```
echo XSESSION="Gnome" > /etc/env.d/90xsession
```

come faccio con kde (che va sempre alla grande)

no, il file .xinitrc non l'ho neanche sfiorato ma poi il boot fino al login lo fa con systemd. purtroppo non riesco a leggere gli ultimi log causa la velocita`.

mi e`sfuggito qualcosa o devo mettere per forza gnome 3? lo step successivo era quello.

----------

## Onip

io so che gnome3 richiede systemd in maniera non condizionata, mi chiedevo se per gnome2 non fosse vero il contrario: login e autorizzazioni sono gestite da sistemi differenti e magari gnome non riesce a parlarci.

non dici niente di .xsession-errors.

Dici che avevi gnome-light e funzionava, con systemd? Poi hai aggiornato a gnome full e non parte più niente: hai provato a vedere se ci sono dipendenze rotte dall'aggiornamento con con revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## tornadomig

ciao e sempre grazie dell'aiuto!

premetto che voglio riprovarci, questa volta con gnome 3 da subito. adesso cancello e rifo...

dunque il file che dici e` inesistente. ho googlato un po` e ci sono casi forse simili ma io ho systemd quindi e` ancora agli albori questa esperienza di utilizzo che ho voluto testare.

si`, ti confermo che con gnome-light la cosa andava. 

detto cio` chiudo l'argomento semplicemente dovevo puntare a mettere da subito gnome 3.

bye!!! (comunque system/kde su arch e` una scheggia)  :Wink: 

----------

## 64

La mia è semplice curiosità, non ho ancora osato provare systemd.

Che profile set hai selezionato?

```

[4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

```

----------

## tornadomig

ciao!

nessun problema. per maggiori dettagli puoi messaggiarmi privatamente, se credi.

comunque non ho selezionato nessun profile. volevo evitare di riempirmi di pacchetti non "autorizzati" da me  :Wink: 

ho lasciato il default.

----------

